# SWF singe head developed grinding noise



## teniko (May 24, 2010)

This is my first post so by way of introduction my name is David Epperson. My family and I are missionaries to Malawi Africa. My wife is a clinical director here and I am a teacher/small business owner. We support ourselves by teaching and running a couple of small businesses one of which is a small print shop that does embroidery. We own a single head SWF and like it quite a bit. 

Recently the machine has developed a grinding noise in the head. We bought the machine in South Africa so having it serviced here in Malawi is either very expensive to fly someone here or non-existant so I am turning here for help.

The noise occurs after the thread has been cut and the head moves from the far right of an artwork to the far left of the artwork (artwork being 3" x 3"). All other moves in the middle of the artwork are done with no problem. The worst sound which became an error code 300 was when needle 2 was selected to end at the far right and needle 1 was selected to begin at the far left. The sound was a very long and loud grinding sound (like plastic gears slipping) and the head being unable to finish its move to the left resulting in needle mis-allignment.

For the next shirt we stopped the machine after needle 2 was finished, reset the design, and fast forwarded (jumped) to needle 1. The head then moved from the far right to the far left with no issues suggesting the issue only occurs during the embroidery process.

We also ran each needle setting through a series of moves from 1 to 2 to 3 etc etc and multiple variations as well with no grinding sound. It appears the head moves very well through its full range of motion except during the transition from far right to far left during the embroidery process. We have oiled the machine every day and sometimes on heavy use twice a day. 

If there is anyone that would have a suggestion as to what to do I would be much obliged. I can be contacted at e3.malawi@gmail.com. If there is a service tech that I can pay who would have the ability to Skype so I could walk through the issue in real time I can do that as well. I have a 6 second video that shows the machine in action at the time of the head moving and the grinding noise I can send as well.

Yours,
David Epperson
JDS Print


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

If it is a 1501C 

There is a bar that the head moves back and forth on. Put grease on it. There is a little channel on the same bar with a circle and channel on either side you can see when you are on needle 15 or 1. Put a few drops of oil there. 

Then there is a plate on the back of the arm with 4 screws. Open that up and look at the solenoid that does the trim for the lower knife. It could be that is not actuating. There is a little piston on it. Put a drop of oil on the piston.


----------



## teniko (May 24, 2010)

Thanks. Grease did the trick. It is now sliding very smooth. Should have done that sooner. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## hackerthreads1 (Oct 8, 2012)

what kind of grease?? I am having the same trouble


----------

